# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα καταγραφικού και σκληρό δίσκο

## paulk

Ένας φίλος πήρε αυτό το καταγραφικό https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-7204HQHI-F1/N/ και αυτό τον δίσκο http://www.e-shop.gr/hdd-western-dig...3-p-PER.303080
Από την ώρα που το σύνδεσε κολλάει και δεν μπορεί να μπει στο μενού...μερικές φορές σταματάει να γράφει..
του έδωσα ένα SEAGATE 500gb και το καταγραφικό πετάει..ούτε κολλάει ούτε σταματάει να γράφει..
τα είχε πάρει πριν έναν χρόνο αλλά τώρα τα εγκατέστησε..
δεν σηκώνει μεγάλο δίσκο ή έχει πρόβλημα ο δίσκος;;

----------


## Gloster

Το συγκεκριμένο καταγραφικό δεν κυκλοφορούσε πριν ένα χρόνο. 

Στάλθηκε από το K6000 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

[QUOTE=Gloster;802004]Το συγκεκριμένο καταγραφικό δεν κυκλοφορούσε πριν ένα χρόνο. 

Στάλθηκε από το K6000 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk[/QUOTE
το ξέρω..δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά παρόμοιο με 4 εξόδους για κάμερες και λέει οτι δέχεται μέχρι 6tb.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

o δισκος εχει πρόβλημα

----------


## stam1982

Δοκιμασες να κανεις φορματ απο το καταγραφικο;Διαφορετικα συνδεσε τον σε εναν υπολογιστη και δοκιμασε τον.

----------


## paulk

όταν βάλαμε τον δίσκο τον έκανα φορματ μέσα απ το καταγραφικό αλλά έκανε παρα πολλές ώρες..
είχε φτάσει στο 40% και είχε κολλήσει εκεί....μετά απο ώρες πηγε 100%.
θα τον βάλω στο πσ να το δοκιμάσω.
ξέρετε κανένα πρόγραμμα για να τον testaro;;

----------


## nestoras

Τα καινούρια hikvision έχουν τα smart tests μέσα στο μενού του καταγραφικού οπότε μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά να δεις τι γράφουν για την υγεία του δίσκου.

Το καλύτερο είναι να κατεβάσεις από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του κατασκευαστή του δίσκου το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο που δίνουν για έλεγχο/αποκατάσταση βλαβών στο δίσκο.

Πχ, η wd τα έχει εδώ:

http://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?lang=en

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή ο δισκος δουλεύει σωστά στο pc? μαλλον εχει πρόβλημα ο δισκος, 
οτι σου ειπε ο nestoras, κανε full τεστ το δισκο σε κάποιο pc με το λογισμικό που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής

----------


## paulk

έκανα το τεστ και μου έβγαλε αυτό.
Test Error Code:
08-Too many bad sectors detected..



 οπότε πάει για σουτάρισμα ο δίσκος..

----------


## mitsus78

Με φορα..

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Κανε ενα low leevel format με το εργαλειο του δισκου πριν τον πεταξεις. Ενδεχωμενος να σου διορθωσει καποια ή όλα τα bed sectors. Εχε υποψιν σου μονο οτι η διαδικασια μπορει να διαρκεσει πολλες ωρες!!!

Επισης, αν ειναι να τον πεταξεις χαρισε τον καπου μπορει να φανει χρησιμος παρολο τα bad sectors (ισως για ανταλλακτικα).

----------


## paulk

είναι μέσα στην εγγύηση ακόμη..θα το πάει απο δευτέρα στο eshop μπας και του το αλλάξουν

----------


## picdev

αν βγάλει bad sectors σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με spare , οπότε πέταμα ή εγγύηση

----------


## nestoras

> αν βγάλει bad sectors σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με spare , οπότε πέταμα ή εγγύηση



Θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον μια φορα να γίνει έλεγχος για bad sectors και reallocation στα spare και μετά να πεταχτεί (αν μείνουν πολλα bad sectors ακομη)!  :Smile: 

Κανονικά, από τη στιγμή που ένας sector θα χαρακτηριστεί ως "BAD" τότε το λειτουργικό αγνοεί την ύπαρξη του και δεν πάει να γράψει ή να διαβάσει σε αυτόν οπότε πέρα από τη μείωση της χωρητικότητας δε δημιουργείται άλλο πρόβλημα. 
Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι αν ξεκινήσουν να εμφανίζοντια bad sectors τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στο υλικό που θα επιδεινώσει την κατασταση με τον καιρό.

Αφού υπάρχει εγγύηση, τότε δεν το συζητάμε, είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνει!!

----------


## paulk

θα το πάει αύριο στο eshop ευτυχώς έχει την απόδειξη..
ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## athenaum

Η συγκεκριμενη σειρα δισκων δεν ειναι καταληλη για hikvision των 2τελευταιων ετων .Η δεν λειτουργουν καθολου ή χαλανε απο υπερθερμανση σε λιγες ωρες ή μερες μακρυα

----------


## paulk

ποια μάρκα είναι κατάλληλη για τα hikvision;;

----------


## nestoras

> ποια μάρκα είναι κατάλληλη για τα hikvision;;



http://www.e-shop.gr/ypologistes-skl...1&filter-875=1

----------

